# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Footer Idea

## Dylan

Hey IceDawg,

Pretty cool design right now. Just had an idea to use that watermark we had on the top before for the footer. 



Also... for some reason there's a big space at the bottom of the page when it loads for me... It loads normally at first, but when it finishes loading the page the content pops up...  ::?: 

Cheers,
Dylan

PS - Another thing now that I looked at this post. What were you originally going to do so that large images won't push the site's tables out of proportion?

----------


## Tsen

It definitely looks good.  What kind of bandwidth would it eat up, though?

----------


## icedawg

yah, that definitely looks good!  i'm just concerned about what Tsen just brought up...  well not directly additional bandwidth, but a consequence of it:  system resources being used up.  the forum has been at times painfully slow today, and i hadn't considered that at all when doing this new theme.  i've just used a GIF optimizer that reduced the sizes of most of our images, but i don't know how much effect that'll have...we'll have to wait and see.


i don't suppose, however, that you still have the original banner you did for us?  i need a version that just says 'lucid dreaming' at the bottom, and not 'lucid dreaming forum.'  it'd have to match the one we currently have though, or i'd need to replace it as well.  it's not a big deal if you don't have it anymore, i just want to redo the main site.  oh...i guess it'd have to be the current width as well.  

thanks!


oh, as for the abnormal page-widening, i don't think there's anything i can do...i already made an adjustment in the post-tables that allowed for a larger image than they would allow before, but there's just nothing more that can be done!   :smiley:

----------


## Aphius

Nice footer Dylan, it's definately nice. It kind of catches the eye, but it's seamlessly blended in at the same time.  ::huh2:: 
 :smiley:  




> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *i don't suppose, however, that you still have the original banner you did for us?  i need a version that just says 'lucid dreaming' at the bottom, and not 'lucid dreaming forum.'  it'd have to match the one we currently have though, or i'd need to replace it as well.*



 If he doesn't it could easily be photoshopped to have it just say Lucid Dreaming.  ::wink::

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Nice footer Dylan, it's definately nice. It kind of catches the eye, but it's seamlessly blended in at the same time. 
>  
>  If he doesn't it could easily be photoshopped to have it just say Lucid Dreaming.*



hrm...i wasn't sure how i could fill in the gaps though--once i remove the word 'forum' and reposition the lettering--without it looking odd?

----------


## wasup

Why would you want to change the banner, anyways?

----------


## Dylan

Hey, I still have the photoshop file... I'm not quite sure what you want me to change, but just let me know. I can also resize it properly, because I noticed you stretched it on your own. It looks good, but its a little blurred.

Also with the footer, I think it would really look good. Let me know what you might want to change or whatever. I can keep working on it if you'd like. I just think it'd look really nice.

Cheers,
Dylan

----------


## icedawg

> _Originally posted by Dylan_
> *Hey, I still have the photoshop file... I'm not quite sure what you want me to change, but just let me know. I can also resize it properly, because I noticed you stretched it on your own. It looks good, but its a little blurred.*



hrm.  948*109 is what we're using for resolutions >= 1024 * 768; the original one you did is the one we're using for 800*600'ers.  if it was possible to generate a 948-width one with better quality that what we've got, without much work needed on your part, that'd be great!  keep in mind that i'd be reducing the file size like this one though, so some quality would be compromised.  you can't tell now, because i've chopped it up, but the file size i brought it down to i think was 45K or so for the big one, and about 35K for the smaller one.

what i need for sure, if possible, is a 948 and a 776 width banner that don't have the word 'forum' (for the main site).  but if you've the time, as i said, a not-so-much-stretched banner for the forum would be great too.





> Also with the footer, I think it would really look good. Let me know what you might want to change or whatever. I can keep working on it if you'd like. I just think it'd look really nice.[/b]



it would for sure look nice, but there are a couple problems.  having the leaves appear on any other page elements probably wouldn't work, because i can't guarantee placement, esp, in all browsers.  also, i can't determine where the horizontal-lined background will end--obv. the leaves and banner would all be in one image, and the horizontal-lined background from that image would have to line-up with the horizontal background of the site, otherwise it wouldn't look quite right.--depending on page sizing, sometimes it'll end on a white bar, and sometimes on a grey bar.

i wonder if leaves just on the footer would work?


hrm...(thinking).  unless, we made the image into a transparent gif, and used it only on the 3 index pages (lucid dreaming, off-topic, and teams).  then it could also include the 3 folder icons at the bottom--so it'd be a good size--but wouldn't contain any of the horizontal lines (transparent there).  quality would be lost though, since we'd be dealing w/ only 256 colours.  but that could, maybe, work.  thoughts?

----------


## Kaniaz

I don't know about leaves. There isn't much of a cause for leaves, really. It's like the general theme we have right now is a mountainy kinda thing. There you are in a sorta mountain landscape then BAM some tropical leaves. But I don't know...

I'd say more but the stupid browser is making everything scrolly left to right, which is just irritating. css overflow ::o: mgdie DAMNIT  :Sad:

----------


## icedawg

i was thinking they might work very nicely on the main page (on top of the banner, the side image, and the auxiliary banner).  but i haven't heard from dylan in a while.

----------


## Dylan

I've been out tree planting for 2 months.  :tongue2:  Rarely got internet access.. I'm going back out for a month but I'm back after that. I'll help out if you still like the idea.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

DANG! That watermark thing is sexy!!

----------


## Gargen

looks pretty sick, makin dream views pretty and attractive

----------

